# Mac qui ne veut pas se connecter à iCloud



## Musubi (27 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour, cela fait un petit moment que j'ai un problème sur iCloud. Au tout début où j'avais mon mac, tout fonctionnait bien, et sans problème et un jour sans prévenir mon mac s'est déconnecté de ma session icloud dans les préférences système et dès que j'essaie de l'y reconnecter il m'indique le message : 
*"Monadressemail a déjà ouvert une session iCloud.*
Pour utiliser cet identifiant Apple comme compte iCloud principal, supprimez-le de Comptes Internet et connectez-vous à nouveau."​J'ai remplacé mon adresse mail perso qui est une gmail (si jamais cela peut avoir un lien avec mon problème) par "monadressemail" par pure mesure de confidentialité.







Lorsque je vais dans compte internet ceci dit, aucun compte n'apparait et mieux encore je ne peux pas rajouter de compte (les plus et moins en bas a gauche sont grisés et lorsque je clique sur icloud, gmail ou tout autre endroit pour ajouter un compte, il ne se passe rien du tout, et j'ai même essayé avec des clics droits), du coup je ne peux pas non plus voir mes mails sur le mac… 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Alors évidemment le mac m'a aussi déconnectée de calendrier, notes, et tout ce qui peut être lié a des donnés icloud et ne transmet plus aucune informations entre mon iphone et le mac ce qui est plutôt embêtant. Ceci dit je peux toujours me servir de l'identifiant apple sur l'Appstore et me connecter à iTunes (et ma bibliothèque musicale apparait sans problème, pareil pour celle d'Apple Music). Je ne sais pas si cela peut avoir un lien mais il y a une autre session sur ce mac, celle de mon père (mais le mac m'appartient) et je suis en partage familial avec lui, nous partageons tout sauf le stockage icloud (chacun utilise le sien de son coté). J'ai été vérifier sur sa session, lui n'a pas de problème, son compte est connecté et le mien n'apparait pas non plus dans ses comptes internet.

J'ai essayé pas mal de choses, j'ai supprimé le mac de la liste de mes appareils sur icloud, je me suis déconnectée de tout les endroits où j'étais encore connectée avec mon identifiant apple, j'ai supprimer mon mot de passe dans l'application trousseau d'accès… enfin bref je désespère un petit peu. J'aimerais beaucoup ne pas avoir à réinitialiser purement le mac pour une bête histoire d'icloud, j'ai beaucoup de choses dessus et je n'ai que moyennement envie de prendre le temps de tout effacer et de tout réinstaller, et je ne pense pas que mon père en ai envie non plus. Je suis sur Mojave si la question se pose. J'ai malheureusement très peu de temps pour appeler l'assistance apple, je rentre toujours tard du travail et je n'ai pas toujours beaucoup de temps le week-end, ce qui explique ma présence ici.

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait connu le problème, ou bien aurait un conseil, une solution à me proposer ? Je ne sais plus du tout quoi faire.
Merci d'avance,
Musubi.


----------



## Cyberju (21 Avril 2020)

Salut,

J'ai le même problème, tu as trouvé une solution ?


----------



## Dotting (24 Avril 2020)

Cyberju a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> J'ai le même problème, tu as trouvé une solution ?



Après avoir rencontré le problème et cherché pas mal de choses, j'ai contacté le support Apple.
La situation était la suivante sur macOS Catalina :
On arrive à se connecter avec l’identifiant icloud à une autre session (compte) du Mac
On arrive à se connecter avec un autre identifiant Apple à la session qui pose problème.

Solution 1 : sauvegarde Time machine ; recréer une session et récupérer les données de la sauvegarde via l'utilitaire "Assistant migration".

Solution 2 : Supprimer dans [utilisateur]\library (tout garder dans la Corbeille au cas où) :
Contenu du Dossier Cache
Contenu du Dossier Proxy
Dans le dossier Preferences, supprimer :

les fichiers com.apple.accounts*
les fichiers com.apple.icloud*
Mobilemeaccounts.plist
Redémarrer le Mac.

Ensuite se connecter (dans Préférences système, Identifiant Apple) avec l'autre identifiant apple, puis se déconnecter.
Se connecter avec l’apple id à problème. Ça devrait marcher.


----------



## Cyberju (4 Mai 2020)

Merci pour ta réponse. J'ai supprimé l'utilisateur...
Bien galère quand même tout ça.


----------

